# Linksys Router no internet connection



## pgrudzi (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello, I have a Linksys WRT54G router and an RCA cable modem (Comcast). I am able to connect to the internet through the router when it is connected to my computer but there is no wireless connection. When I use the Linksys software to try to add the router it keeps saying there is no internet connection even though I can get onto the internet with the Local connection (when the router is attached to the computer). Additionally, when I look at the "map" on the Linksys software (what things I have networked) it says that the internet is from AT&T which was my previous ISP. I recall that in order for my AT&T connection to work they had to force the IP address for the modem. That is I had to type it in could this be causing the no internet problem? Also, when I look at the IP address (Run--> Cmd-->ipconfig. It does not show the IP address for the comcast modem but I don't know if this can anything to do with it. Please advise on how to hookup my Linksys router to get a wireless connection.
Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

When you right click on the wireless icon in the system tray and select "View available Networks", what does it show?


----------



## pgrudzi (Jul 25, 2010)

The first network is linksys (manual) with a gold star next to it. Then there is a list of other networks none of which are the one that I created.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Will any other pc see your network?

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## pgrudzi (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Rich, I am posting the info you requested as an attachment. Hopefully, this is what you wanted.
Peter


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Holy smokes!!! lots of wireless access points nearby . . which one is yours?

Try Removing all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.


How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7


----------



## pgrudzi (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Rich,

Please see the first description of the problem that I wrote. None of these are mine. That is the problem. All of those except possiblily the linksys are secured connections from other people which I cannot log into. My problem is that I cannot get to this point because the linksys software does not detect an internet connection. Obviously I do have an internet connection since I am pointing all of these issues. Please advise (see first post for more details).


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What keeps you from logging into your own router? I would ditch the Linksys software on the pc and just use Windows to manage the wireless connections.

http://www.ezlan.net/wzc.html


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Really appreciate your help *simpswr*.

*pgrudzi*......When did you switch ISP? After the switched was your wireless network up and running with the new ISP?

Let's do a Power Cycle in this order then test your connection after:
1.	Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2.	First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3.	Turn off your modem. 
4.	Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5.	Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6.	Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7.	Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router. 

==================================
We would like to see (2) ipconfig/ all please. Plug the computer directly to your RCA Modem do an ipconfig /all. Another one, this time plug it directly to your Router.

Click on Start => run and type *cmd* and press enter. From the command prompt screen, type the word *ipconfig /all* and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here. 

Please post update and inform us.


----------



## pgrudzi (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi,

Yes, I was able to have a wireless network when I switched ISPs. The problem occured when I cleaned out the registry and now I don't have access to the wireless network. 

RICH I FOLLOWED THE INSTRUCTIONS TO ALLOW WINDOWS TO MANAGE MY NETWORK, THE SETTINGS HAVE ALWAYS BEEN ON AND AUTOMATIC. HOW DO I GET WINDOWS TO MANAGE MY NETWORK. DO I JUST UNINSTALL THE LINKSYS SOFTWARE

When the modem is connected to router and the router is connected to the computer the info is 
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\peter>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : peterlaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-A9-35-A2-2F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.72.134
68.87.77.134
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, July 28, 2010 9:17:52 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 29, 2010 9:17:52 AM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-CE-DB-9A-6D

C:\Documents and Settings\peter>


WHEN THE MODEM IS DIRECTLY CONNECTED TO COMPUTER THE INFO IS
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\peter>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : peterlaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-A9-35-A2-2F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.166.96
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-CE-DB-9A-6D

C:\Documents and Settings\peter>

Please tell me how to proceed from here. 

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I do not recommend any Registry Cleaners, I hope that this will not happen again.


> The problem occured when I cleaned out the registry and now I don't have access to the wireless network.


Back to the resolution of your issue.........
You're absolutely correct, there's no IP Addresses when connected to the Comcast Modem. You'll have to contact your ISP, make sure that they can see the MAC Address of your Modem and it registers to their end. They'll propably have you do a hard reset of the modem. I think that this is the major issue here.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## pgrudzi (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello, so I contacted Comcast and they didn't really do much but they said I have a valid IP address (which I posted below). But they cannot help me with the router because it is not their router. And linksys won't help because it is an older model that they don't support. Please advise on what I should do next. 
Here is the info with a direct connection of the modem to computer.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\peter>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : peterlaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-A9-35-A2-2F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 67.176.200.56
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 67.176.200.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.72.44
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.72.134
68.87.77.134
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 04, 2010 3:37:16 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 07, 2010 9:03:33 AM


Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-CE-DB-9A-6D

C:\Documents and Settings\peter>

Then through the router:
Through router

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\peter>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : peterlaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-A9-35-A2-2F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 67.176.200.56
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 67.176.200.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.72.44
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.72.134
68.87.77.134
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 04, 2010 3:37:16 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 07, 2010 9:03:33 AM


Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-CE-DB-9A-6D

C:\Documents and Settings\peter>

Could this be that the router is not working properly?

Please advise on what I should do next. 
Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I would say time to do a router reset to the factory default and reconfigure everything. Here's how.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Disconnect any USB connection to the modem, it will not be used.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## pgrudzi (Jul 25, 2010)

Here you go. Of interest is that the IP address has changed to something completely different. This is going through the router which was connected to the computer then doing the "PING"-ing.
Please advise further. Thanks for all your help.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\peter>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : peterlaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-A9-35-A2-2F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.72.134
68.87.77.134
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 05, 2010 8:18:58 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 06, 2010 8:18:58 AM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-CE-DB-9A-6D

C:\Documents and Settings\peter>PING 192.168.2.100

Pinging 192.168.2.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\peter>PING 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\peter>PING 68.87.72.134

Pinging 68.87.72.134 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 68.87.72.134: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=58
Reply from 68.87.72.134: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=58
Reply from 68.87.72.134: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=58
Reply from 68.87.72.134: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=58

Ping statistics for 68.87.72.134:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 11ms, Maximum = 12ms, Average = 11ms

C:\Documents and Settings\peter>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=51
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=51
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=51
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 43ms, Maximum = 46ms, Average = 44ms

C:\Documents and Settings\peter>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [69.147.125.65] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=41ms TTL=51
Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=51
Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=41ms TTL=51
Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 69.147.125.65:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 41ms, Maximum = 42ms, Average = 41ms

C:\Documents and Settings\peter>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Looks like you have a good connection to the Internet. Configure the wireless and you're done. :smile:


----------



## pgrudzi (Jul 25, 2010)

Can you tell me how to configure the wireless. When I use the Linksys program and follow the instructions I still get an error message that says an internet connection cannot be established. Please tell me how to configure it. Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try this guide, and forget the stupid Linksys software!

http://portforward.com/english/routers/wireless/Linksys/WRT54G/wireless.htm


----------



## pgrudzi (Jul 25, 2010)

Doing this has not established a wireless internet connection. I also did the MAC security thing but I'm not sure if I should have that. There still is no wireless connection.
Please advise. Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try losing everything but the encryption, that guide perhaps gets carried away with too much security.


----------

